# MIUI//mesmerizedMTD



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

Is there a different kernel I can used or change to when using the MIUI MESMERIZED MTD rom?


----------



## Daemontrain (Jul 7, 2011)

There are a few actually. This will get you started http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1171948


----------



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you...i'll give it a look


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

This does not belong in the dev section.


----------

